# Anyone Using Sticky Flock?



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Is anyone out there using Sticky Flock? We're seriously considering carry it at Colman and Company and would love some feedback on preferred sizes, how much you use and if you've had any issues with it.

Thanks

Mark Stephenson
Colmanandcompany


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Mark. There are alot of us that use the Sticky Flock. I personally would love to see bigger rolls of it sold. That should cut down on the price some and would make it much more affordable and we wouldn't have to buy it so often. The largest roll I have seen is 10 yards and that is for the 14.5". The largest roll they have for the 18" is only 5 yards.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I use it but only for multi layer designs. Can't really afford to use it for single color/stone size designs. I do like it, and it also makes template storage much easier.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like it's pretty precious. Is it something you order monthly, or do you "stick" with what you buy for a longer period


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Since I do mostly custom, I never know what I will need as each order is different. I keep it on hand for those multi layer designs. Can't say that I buy it monthly but that could easily change. It would be nice if it were less expensive as I would go to it exclusively. However, in order to keep customer costs and my costs down I cannot. It is just one of the tools I use.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

jean518 said:


> I use it but only for multi layer designs. Can't really afford to use it for single color/stone size designs. I do like it, and it also makes template storage much easier.


How are you storing and organizing your Sticky Flock templates?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with Jean. I don't buy it on a monthly basis. If the 18" were in a 20 or 25 yard roll it should be a cheaper price and it may make it affordable enough to use it more often and the Hartco material less often. 
Krystle, I store mine on the plastic carrier sheet and put them back in a file folder in a file drawer. I have the file folders listed by different catagory names.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I put mine back on carrier and put in a sleeve protector. I store them in a 3 ring binder.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

A great place to store your sticky flock is on the carrier sheet of your hot fix tape. You throw it away after use anyways and it sticks to that better than the SF Carrier sheet. We have about 500 SF templates cut in our stock and notice this works much better. 

Hope this helps.


----------

